# Anybody hear about this? Man shot while kayaking in Anne Arundel Co.



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

WASHINGTON -- A man paddling a kayak in Anne Arundel County was shot in the stomach on Saturday night.

The Baltimore Sun reports that David Seafolk-Kopp, 56, of Reston, Va., was looking up at the stars on Bodkin Creek when he heard people shouting and saw a campfire. He then looked down to see a red laser dot on his stomach, and was then shot in the abdomen.

He was taken to Shock Trauma, where he was treated and released, Maryland Natural Resources Police spokeswoman Candy Thomson says.

The Natural Resources Police say they don't have a motive or a suspect in the shooting yet, but they're investigating in the water and on the shoreline.

If you have any information, they ask you to call 410-260-8888.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

wtf is wrong with people.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Be safe out their guys. The people that did this probably thought it was funny, but its not. You can't even enjoy the serenity of the water these days anymore.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys laugh when I tell you I all ways have a firearm with me at all times on my boat. Its not safe out there like it was.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

It is sad that people are just that plain stupid and ignorant. They don't realize or care what they do can hurt people. But I say Karma will catch up with those clowns.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

christ mary jesus guys. Even on a bike, other being run over on my bike by cars in 8 months where i live, the ghetto mentality where i am gets people in public threatening to more or less take me out while riding bike down street nowhere near them! between the gunshot and I , i dont know if its even safe at home now. I finally got approved for my vash hud voucher to move the fu%$#@ out of here back to suburbia where i belong.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

The guy was shot on a creek off the Botkin. That area isn't the ghetto. But what is a guy from Va. doing there in a kayak at night, star gazing? Sounds fishy.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

surfnsam said:


> The guy was shot on a creek off the Botkin. That area isn't the ghetto. But what is a guy from Va. doing there in a kayak at night, star gazing? Sounds fishy.


things that make you say HMMM !!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> The guy was shot on a creek off the Botkin. That area isn't the ghetto. But what is a guy from Va. doing there in a kayak at night, star gazing? Sounds fishy.


What if the guy was from Colorado or California or New Hampshire. It doesn't make one lick of difference where the person was from and the time they were out there...fishy? Not really. The weather was warm, it was nice to be out. How many of you guys go night fishing? I'll wager most of you. 

As for being shot by a pistol, that's true. The probable truth (I'm guessing) is that someone was probably out in the woods plinking and they weren't careful where they were shooting and a round hit the guy. He is EXTREMELY fortunate or unfortunate, depending on how you look at it. Either way, someone was very irresponsible with their firearm.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

An article I read said he was staying with friends who live nearby & kept his yak at their house. Didn't say he was fishing, but there are plenty of folks here who kayak & don't fish. Also didn't say if he had navigation lights on that yak, so it's possible it was an accident & he was in the wrong place & wrong time. Said the police investigation will continue to see if they can find answers. Might have been an accident, might have been on purpose. No one knows for sure at this point so any conclusion is speculation.
I'm glad the guy will be OK.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

All in All, Thank God the man lived. But it is becoming a bad world out there. Watch your back trail.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hey Fishbreath, you gonna be out this Saturday? I was just looking at a picture of that pig you took home on opening day in 2010...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Trev!

I may have caught a pig but you caught multiple pigs that day. You were ON FIRE!!  Not sure if I'm going out on opening day, did you speak with AK? Where are you headed?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We went to the same place.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fishbreath said:


> ......................As for being shot by a pistol, that's true. The probable truth (I'm guessing) is that someone was probably out in the woods plinking and they weren't careful where they were shooting and a round hit the guy. He is EXTREMELY fortunate or unfortunate, depending on how you look at it. Either way, someone was very irresponsible with their firearm.


 The report said " He then looked down to see a red laser dot on his stomach, and was then shot in the abdomen." That doesn't seem like an accident.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

catman said:


> The report said " He then looked down to see a red laser dot on his stomach, and was then shot in the abdomen." That doesn't seem like an accident.



The latest report seems to cast doubt upon his "Red dot" story. Something about it went from his sayingit was on his stomach to on the water. Last I checked at least, maybe early last week.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Dude was on my oyster bar.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipyourown said:


> Dude was on my oyster bar.


???????


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Long ago oystermen wouldn't hesitate shooting at folks on "their" oyster bar. Could happen today, who knows but I was joking about it being "my" bar. Most likely stupid, drunk kids and one had a gun or a fledgling serial killer.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Just saw a news report that police suspect that the gunshot was self inflicted. Earlier this week they went to his house to investigate after he suffered from another self inflicted wound. He's currently in the hospital again.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

*Md. police: Kayaker may have made up story about being shot on Anne Arundel creek*


By Justin Jouvenal, Published: June 9 E-mail the writer

A kayaker who told authorities a harrowing story about how he was shot on a Maryland creek in April and spent the night struggling to return to shore apparently made it up, police said. They now think he shot himself.

The bizarre story got even stranger last week when David Seafolk-Kopp, 56, of Reston shot himself again just before authorities served a search warrant on his home, police said. He is being investigated for giving police a false statement about the widely reported shooting on Main Creek in Pasadena.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...8e229c-effa-11e3-bf76-447a5df6411f_story.html


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

This guy has mental issues. Not sure he should have a gun not only for the safety of others but clearly for his own as well.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

greeneon98 said:


> *Md. police: Kayaker may have made up story about being shot on Anne Arundel creek*
> 
> 
> By Justin Jouvenal, Published: June 9 E-mail the writer
> ...


Fella needs to quit shooting himself sooner or later something bad will happen


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

*Kayaker who keeps getting shot!*



Garboman said:


> Fella needs to quit shooting himself sooner or later something bad will happen


Yeah. If this jackass doesn't have any respect for his physical self, I could cut him up and use him for catfish bait. Wouldn't have to waste perfectly good shad.


----------

